# Lois Pups are here!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Whew, I'm tired. 

And I think I have mentioned that Lois does things her way and only her way? Well, that continued to hold true. It gets a little nerve wracking when there are THREE sacs out and NO puppies, not even in the canal. Usually it's sac, then puppy, sac then puppy. Not three sacs and not any puppies. 

So off to the ER vet we go. Half an hour later, Lois was getting a csection (not my ideal, by any means) but there was no question that she needed one. it' wasn't a 'well... let's wait and see what happens' it was a "she needs a csection." The good news is that she had three healthy (and loud) puppies. Two boys and a girl born about 8:30amish

Lois came through the surgery very well and her puppies got to nurse a bit. I will be picking up lois in a few hours, they needed to do one last cbc on her since her red blood cell count was low. 

Here are some pics!








a few minutes old








nursing for the first time









and home, waiting for the mommy to come join them!

I want to thank Sheila Riley for making this litter happen! I'm glad it's over and will be happy when Lois comes home and takes on her mom duties. :thumbsup:

Pups are out of
Ch Delcost Armani by Marc x Ch Bellarata's I Want To Believe

and you can imagine that Marina is already working on names for them. Most likely... Glee related names. I think she's already named a boy Artie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - congratulations!!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on the pups! They're so tiny and adorable!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG how exciting! They're so tiny and perfect:wub: I'm so glad her c-cection went well. Hopefully her blood count will come right back too. Congrats!:aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats to you! :w00t: I didn't know Lois was expecting.

It must be a relief that all three are healthy. I love the name Artie!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033: Stacy They look so good..all about the same size... I guess 4.5 oz plus or minus?? It will be exciting to see them grow up...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my God, i have the chills just looking at them. I'll take all three.:wub::wub:::wub:

Hugs and kisses being sent your way


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*whew* So glad that's over for you guys! :sweatdrop:


So did anyone win the correct guess??


Hey if you name one of the boys Artie....he automatically becomes one of the "A" Team....right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow you must be exaused! So glad all is well now but bet you'll still be busy. They are so darling!!:wub::wub::wub: That first picture is so cute!! My guess is one is smaller than the other two, but one of the bigger ones is the biggest. Is the girl the littest?

We are driving you mad with questions, and you should be sleeping!:blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whew!! I was holding my breath there for a while! They are beyond precious. And Marina....you better name one of those boys Artie! And maybe Puck...but if the girl is anything like her Mama, I say....Santana!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats!!

Glad you got boys!

and Glee names are cool!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! I'm so glad you got two boys! arty: They're all precious! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad that is over with. I'm so happy you got the boys you wanted, and of course you just can't resist a little girl. I'm sure they will all grow up to be champions, whether in or out of the ring.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats to you and Lois! The pics of the tiny pups are super special!!!!!! Can't wait to see them grow up!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, I am so weird, but it brings such happy tears to my eyes to see this birth. Thank you so much for sharing Stacy, the babies are just precious. And bless sweet Mommy Lois, she did an awesome job, may she heal quickly. You must have been a mess, but you did it, and now you get to enjoy, the miracles .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!!! What wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on 3 precious babies!!:wub::wub::wub:
hoping Lois recover very soon, hugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for the pics. The pups look very healthy and plump. You are a brave woman and I salute you. Hope you get some well-deserved rest, soon.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There they are:wub::smootch: gosh they are so little I'm glad they are healthy and you got your two boys:aktion033: and a girl, :wub: I love the second picture with mommy and her babies:wub: I pray Lois will heal quickly and be a wonderful mommy. Congrats Stacy and Marina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby pup pups. Congratulations!!! I got the head count right, that's about it. LOL
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy - so glad that they're here and are all healthy and that there are 2 boys for you to choose from. I had really hoped that Lois wouldn't need a "C" but -- at least all the puppies are healthy and Miss Lois is safe. Can't wait to watch them grow up. Hugs to you. I know that you must be exhausted. For those that have never whelped a litter, I doubt that they understanding everything that goes into it for the human Moms.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, btw, it seems like only yesterday that we were looking at the birth pictures of Lois. It's hard to believe that she's old enough to have puppies of her own. The time just goes so quickly.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

congrats on the 3 perfect little puppies. nothing like sweet puppy kisses. hope mommy Lois is doing well.:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Now you have two boys to choose from.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow how exciting and scary all at once. Love the pictures and I will love watching them grow


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now THAT is squee worthy! They are so beautiful, I'm so glad they are all doing well. Give miss Lois some extra lovin from me!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just great:chili:.........I was concerned there for a while!!! So glad it is over for you and for Lois and pups!:chili:!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ugh it won't let me answer individual quotes.  

So I'll answer some here!

2 Pups were 5.6 oz and 1 was 4.9. Lois is back home now and is eating, drinking and going potty so all is good there! 

Lynn, Lois will be two next month - time does fly!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations! The babies are absolutely precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow congrats on the 2 boys and 1 girl and the names from GLEE will be great. Since you said they where loud they should have singers names...lol Congrats they are sooo cute too.arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> ugh it won't let me answer individual quotes.
> 
> So I'll answer some here!
> 
> ...


 

gosh Stacy I can't believe Lois will be two:blink: it doesn't seem possible. How ols Marina? I remember when she was just a little girl


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I so glad the family is doing well. I bet you keep
them all!!! I sure wish I lived back in the mainland because I would
love to have one of yours.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

*CONGRATS ALL AROUND!!!*​


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you and the new Mom, I'm glad everyone is fine. They are sweet!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'm glad to hear that Lois is doing well and recovering! Have fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news to come home to tonight. :chili::chili: Congratulations Stacy.:aktion033: I can't even imagine doing what you did. I would have been beside myself with seeing the sacs and no pups. And then having to rush to the ER!! Thank goodness you made it there safe and sound and I guess during the day which is a relief. Very exciting about the pups and they are so adorable.:wub::wub::wub: I am sending prayers for Lois and her recovery and for those little pups who look like they're doing just fine. And special kudos to you for being an amazing mom to Lois and seeing her through this. I wouldn't have the guts for it all. You're incredible.:grouphug: Since the waiting is over try to rest and take a little time for yourself. Not that you'll have much time with that little trio.:drinkup:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congratulations! i'm glad mom and pups are doing well


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy that Lois is doing well and all the pups are good! 
Love the Glee names Marina will pick!!!
The pics are wonderful and Lois looks so cute nursing them.

YOU must be exhausted being up all night, hope you can get some rest tonight!!
Take care and hugs to all!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats all 'round!!!

Im looking forward to watching these little ones develop ..... am so pleased you got 2 boys too!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful puppies stacy ,congrats to all .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad everything went well. Congratulations on the puppies :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sooooo Stacy I just got back from church, how's the puppies and mommy Lois doing today? Did you get some rest?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

they are precious!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my, how precious!! Congratulations!! I hope Mama and babies are doing well. :wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Congragulations!!!! the puppies are adorable! Way to go Lois!!!!

I think I may have been closest to the guess as I guessed August 21st at 2:45 am (and she DID go into labor at 2am) and I guessed 2 boys and 1 girl!!!!

Sooooo, I think it is only fair that I should get the little girl puppy as my prize:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

So glad that everything ended happily!!! The puppies are sooo cute!! Congratulations.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Stacy they are beautiful babies!!!!! I'm so glad everything turned out ok. Lois is going to be a wonderful mommy to those that precious trio. Congratulations once again!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats grandma !! and congrats to lois for having such amazing lil fluffs , those pics are adorable , oo how i wish i could have one !!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any updates on the little ones & the recovering mommy?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 

WOW......Just beautiful babies!!!

I luv the Glee naming idea.

YOU GO MARINA!!!!!

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh they are sooooo perfect and beautiful! Congrats!! And you should have known that since you named Lois after the character Lois Lane, she would do things 'her way'. :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations stacy, they look so cute!!! i hope they turn out to be everything you want in a maltese :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Lois and the babies doing?


----------

